# Where Are Your Tattoos?



## divadoll (Sep 10, 2010)

Got tattoos? Where are they on your body?


----------



## akathegnat (Sep 10, 2010)

I have one on my right shoulder blade. The other is on my left leg inside, just above my ankle.


----------



## Geek (Sep 10, 2010)

i don't have any. Imagine that. I was even in the military too


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 10, 2010)

None. I want one, but I might reconsider if a job is at stake.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 10, 2010)

There are lots of places to put a tat where clothing will cover. If you have a tattoo your hip or lower back or shoulder blade and you are working, these areas should not be showing flesh anyways.


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 10, 2010)

True. I've always wanted a scorpion on the back of my left ear. I'm a Scorpio.

I've seen a girl with a tattoo of a bike chain as a spine. I think I saw it on LA Ink, but I fell in love with it's look. How raw but the meaning behind her tatoo.

I love how art in tatoo has a meaning.

Does anyone want to try Tan-toos?






And yet those two pictures don't seem to match up...


----------



## Chicken351 (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a dragon on my foot and a dove on my hipish.

I can't find a photo of the one on my hip, but this is my little dragon. :]


----------



## Ari1202 (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a tatto thats from my shoulder blade to shoulder and to my to my bra strap and up to 2 inches below my neck..it says ISNT SHE LOVELY cause my dad used to sing that me when I was little so I got it for him..and instead of shooting stars I got shooting diamonds and there pink..it has ISNT SHE in small riding and a huge L and then small letters to OVELY I have so many compliments

meant shoulder blade to shoulder blade*

Haha meant to put writing ahhh my silly itouch


----------



## bCreative (Sep 10, 2010)

No tats here but I want one or more (at least 6) so badly, but I'm still trying to figure out what I'll get, where to put it and when will I get the courage to do it.


----------



## Karren (Sep 10, 2010)

None!!


----------



## rose white (Sep 11, 2010)

I have three, all on my upper back. It's nice because they are easily hidden for work purposes. The upper back is definitely a spot to consider if you're holding back getting tattoos due to job appearance concerns. And then on your time off, it is easy to show them off if you'd like.


----------



## emmy2410 (Sep 16, 2010)

I have got one, its at the left shoulder blade and its a dolphin...loves dolphin. Wanna get another one which is an EAGLE..love eagles. ..but it doesnt seem to happen.


----------



## BombDiggity (Sep 16, 2010)

I have three also. I have a diamond on each foot (on the inside of my heels) and a Paul Stanley rose on my right ankle =)


----------



## willowrock61 (Sep 16, 2010)

I have no tattoos and never intend to get one. Frankly, I'm amazed at the "metoo ism" when it comes to tattoos. Tattoos should never be taken lightly. Do you really think that in 10 to 20 years, this fad will still be strong? And then what? Many are now discovering that it was a bad decision to get branded and are going through painful procedures to have them removed.

But if you have thought it completely through and understand all the risks - go for it - get a tatto. But again, first stop and consider all the fads that have come and gone in the recent decades.

It' just my opinion but I believe that tattoos are just that; the current fad. And this fad will be a hard and painful to remove.


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 17, 2010)

I see piercings as being a fad but I think tattoos are here to stay.

25 years ago I got a tattoo on my left breast.

Last year I got another too - on my upper back/right shoulder.

I took my time making the right decisions for myself. Maybe I'll wait another 25 years to get a third tattoo.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 17, 2010)

Right ankle

Tony, my husband made it through the military without getting any either. With his shaven head people always expect some ink on him, but it's just not for him.

I personally think he would looking smoking hot with a bird across his back and shoulders.

*shivers*


----------



## divadoll (Sep 17, 2010)

I have seen some really beautiful, elegant tattoos. I wish I had the commitment to do it. When they are well done, noone can complain about them, only compliment where it is due.


----------



## Darla (Sep 17, 2010)

i have a celtic pattern in the shape of a crab, its my only tattoo and i got it within the last year. it is located on my back near the shoulder blade. I want some more color and detail on this one before i consider any more


----------



## xjackie83 (Sep 19, 2010)

I just don't think tattoos are for me.


----------



## laurakitty (Sep 30, 2010)

One on my left shoulderblade, one under my neck and one on my right foot underneath the ankle, one word for the ankle...OUCH.


----------



## luckeepinkstar (Sep 30, 2010)

I have one on the inside of my wrist... its not really big.


----------



## ~Angela~ (Sep 30, 2010)

I have a hundres but these are just a few!


----------



## Chococatluva (Nov 18, 2010)

I have two, and they are the only ones I plan on having because that stuff hurts way too much! I only got them because I wanted them for a while, but I am just sticking to piercings now lol. They are on my back at shoulder level and on my left side are angel wings with a halo and light radiating off of the halo, then on the right side I have devil horns with a tail and a pitchfork.


----------



## ssstarrr2010 (Dec 23, 2010)

i have a tattoo. its a butterfly and a rose. its for my grandma. she died from cancer and so the butterfly is that color of her cancers. im thinking about getting another tattoo for christmas, im thinking of a sparrow on my foot. but i am not so sure of that yet


----------



## khilles01 (Feb 21, 2011)

I would love to da a tan one like that but i would have no idea where to get the desighn???  it looks like she moved it to the left a little!


----------



## LisaF1163 (Feb 21, 2011)

I have two - a small cluster of flowers on my lower stomach on my right hand side, and a butterfly on the back of my left shoulder.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 8, 2011)

I love tattoos, I think a lot of people do put a lot of time and thought into them and they usually have a personal meaning.  There are also a lot bad ones out there like this :



I currently have 6 that are all in spots where they can be hidden and they are all pretty small (couple inches).  The biggest one is down my right calf.  I also have one on the back of my neck, my hip, left breast, lower right back, and on my right shoulder blade.  My newest one is


----------



## Tiffanyxnicole (May 15, 2011)

Ill post pictures later but

I have 5 diamonds going up on my ribs

on one shoulder blade I have a devil and the other is a angel ((kinda like "sexy" with the bodies andheels)

my daughters intials on my left arm with a footprint

a peace sign on my boob. a pink one!!! everyone thinks its fake,lol. not that alot of people look there but you can see it when i wear a bathing suit

crowns on my ankles

tinkerbell on back of my neck

&amp; still standing on my wrist


----------



## GIFFTSHOPPING (Jul 16, 2011)

Mine is the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PurpleStrawberi (Oct 2, 2011)

I don't think putting ink all over my body is the best choice.  How good will that look when you're 80?


----------



## spittingpink (Oct 2, 2011)

the pheasant feather is for my dad as he was a man of the countryside and he bred pheasants nearly all my life. the writing is from a letter my dad wrote me when I was tiny. the other pic is just after I had it done with the tattooist Paul Chin-Reed from Chin-n-Ink http://www.chin-n-ink.com/ at the Manchester tattoo show in 2008.

He was really good as I didnt let him change my original design, but he did inspire me to want a rubber duck tattoo ever since I met him as his are ace!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also have a brilliantly naff tattoo on my foot which was part of a bet. I went with a friend to get a cheeky devil on her arse, but she chickened out so I said if I got one in the most painful place on my body she would have to get hers done. The tattooist (Mick Tommo from Ruby Arts in York) picked my foot. It was meant to be a pentagram as I was into wiccan when I was 15, but luckily, it hurt like buggery to I just had the star. Its tiny and badly done but I would never cover it as I love the story....plus my mate from college is out there with a cheeky devil on her arse! and thats my fault! lol





I have designed another tattoo I would like, but I just cant decide where yet...





this afr one is far more than just my fav band, its a part of my life, its an ode to the place and the people who made me who i am today.

My ex will say I'm a cheesy bastard, but I owe him alot (if only for the love of music) so thats why the "as friends rust" bit is his hand writing (scanned it of the inlay to a mix tape he made me), the HD1 stands for huddersfield, where I was at uni and the place where I "found myself" for lack of a better, less cheesy term!! The track is a AFR track, but its also an ode to the lost art of mixtapes and as friends rust is also apt because I no longer have contact with many people from that time and my best mate at uni, Grace, died a few years after we left, so I like the sentiment of friendship rusting.

I also want some Key's or just one key on my body as its my mums family name and I feel like one of my mums part of the family more than anything, I just havent found a design I like.


----------



## Amaranthia (Oct 2, 2011)

I have a black and white rose that is bleeding red on my left arm near the shoulder, (when I can afford it my next one will be a red rose bleeding black ink and a banner under it reading "my pen screams what my mouth" and the black rose will get a banners saying "I bleed myself on to the page".... kinda a poetic reference since I write a lot of poetry) I also have a star on my left shoulder blade which is really poorly done. but it was free and the guy who did was learning still so I knew it wouldn't be perfect, i mean its not bad or anything its just not a clean crisp looking work. and I have a purple fairy on my back standing in front of the moon on my back. I want to get the moon shaded in more soon, We had to stop cuz I had sat long and I was bleeding alot, I didnt want to stop.... I like the feel of tattoos. Its a feeling that you dont get from anything else. I call it my happy tattoo place.


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 2, 2011)

30 years ago, I got a torquoise coloured crescent moon, on my left breast. I got an outline of a tattoo (on right shoulder/upper back) about 16 months ago. I finally got it coloured in July. And I got a small tattoo of my son's name - with a small heart - on my inner left wrist. Maybe in 30 years I'll get another... Words to the wise - the tattoo on my wrist was an incredibly painful experience. Be prepared for PAIN if you get one there!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 3, 2011)

I have tattoos on each wrist on the inside, Love &amp; Hate. They are not too big but not too small either. The outline was okay the part that hurt was the actual filling in of the letters! lol I got those when I was 19 and haven't gotten any new ones since but I've thought about it, just have not committed to one I yet.


----------



## briganna (Oct 3, 2011)

I have 4 tattoos right now: my 1st one i got is on my hip, 2nd one is on my right shoulder blade, 3rd is in the middle of my upper back and the 4th one is on my wrist. 

 (my 1st: Cancer symbol with Virgo &amp; Gemini symbols{for my dad &amp; mom}) 

 (my 2nd: Cross with red stone (ruby)) 

(my 3rd: Trinity knot with Claddagh symbol with Gaelic writing {says Love, Loyalty, Friendship. The meaning of the Claddagh symbol})

(my 4th "Crazy Beautiful" {not for the movie} I believe there is beauty in every thing especially the crazy things in life)

I definitely want a few more. I dont regret getting any of my tattoos, they all have some meaning to me in some way or another.


----------



## KillerBunny (Oct 3, 2011)

I have none but I definitely think I want sleeves :3. I know for sure I want something Doctor Who related on my forearms, probably a TARDIS on one side and a Dalek or something on the other.. Depending on how much I like them when they're done, I might intertwine some other characters. I am also thinking about getting plate armor on my shoulders, but I'm not quite sure how I want it styled yet. I will also be doing lots and lots of research and find a tattoo artist who will be able to do it PERFECTLY for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.
And don't worry, as shallow as these tattoos may seem they both have very deep meanings behind them.. I think you should never get a tattoo because "it's a flower and it represents me and what I believe in because I'm pretty and I like pretty things". You should get it because it has a deep meaning to you. Tattoos were given to people because they earned them, and because they essentially defined the person wearing them. I think that should still be the case today. Granted everyone has their reasons, and no matter what the meaning behind it, I can still appreciate it as a beautiful piece of artwork.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xXxOdyssExXx (Oct 3, 2011)

I have two, and am planning to get at least six more. I've always wanted tattoos, ever since I was little. Each tattoo I have, and the ones I plan on getting, all have meaning. I put a lot of thought into each and every idea I have.

The first one I have is the Cheshire Cat from Disney's _Alice In Wonderland_ on my left side, just above my hip.





The second tattoo I have is on my chest. It is a memorial tattoo for a family friend that passed away from cancer. The script is in French (because I am French) and means "Live Free Die Well". The motorcycle rim is blue because that was the colour of his eyes.


----------



## Amaranthia (Oct 3, 2011)

> I have two, and am planning to get at least six more. I've always wanted tattoos, ever since I was little. Each tattoo I have, and the ones I plan on getting, all have meaning. I put a lot of thought into each and every idea I have.
> 
> The first one I have is the Cheshire Cat from Disney's _Alice In Wonderland_ on my left side, just above my hip.
> 
> ...


 ummmmmm I almost died when I saw the cheshire cat. LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Oct 3, 2011)

Does anyone have a tat on their spine, hip or side?   I have one on my hip that KILLED and am debating on whether or not to get my next on my side or spine.  Whichever is less painful lol


----------



## Amaranthia (Oct 3, 2011)

@ bonnie I have a tat that runs along my spine. Didn't bother me much, more than anything I had an involuntary twitch in a few spots where it sort of tickled. It didnt effect the tattoo though. The biggest issue I had was that after sitting for a few hours I bled so much that they couldn't finish it in one sitting. Its mostly done I just need to have a bit more shading along the moon and the back wing finished. 

 I want to get my sides next when I get this finished.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Oct 3, 2011)

:X   I've heard both it hurts like hell and that it didnt hurt that bad....im scared hahaha


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 4, 2011)

My sister has her rib/sides done it took a few sessions and she puked at every appt when the pain got to be too much I dont think I could ever do ribs/side after seeing her do it. No thanks!


----------



## Amaranthia (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm just kinda weird with tattoos, they hurt a bit but I enjoy it. Its my "happy tattoo place", I just take a deep breath and put on some old metallica or avenged sevenfold or some other band I love and the pain doesn't bug me. I dunno I'm hoping that will be enough to handle my sides.


----------



## beautybesties (Oct 4, 2011)

half my body is covered.  these are just a few!


----------



## xXxOdyssExXx (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh jeez &gt;.&lt;

Thanks &lt;3


----------



## xXxOdyssExXx (Oct 5, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Amaranthia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ummmmmm I almost died when I saw the cheshire cat. LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Oh jeez &gt;//&lt;

Thanks &lt;3


----------



## pandy1021 (Oct 10, 2011)

I am actually planning to put in a tatto helix on my back along with a yinyang. Does it hurt having a tattoo?


----------



## xXxOdyssExXx (Oct 13, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *pandy1021* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am actually planning to put in a tatto helix on my back along with a yinyang. Does it hurt having a tattoo?



The answer to that question depends on a few things.

It all depends on where you're getting the tattoo, who is tattooing you, how well your skin takes the ink, how large the tattoo is, if there's more than one colour, and how high your pain threshold is.

I can tell you, though, that for me, the needle felt like a pen being pushed into my skin and dragged across it.


----------



## IzzyKitty (Oct 27, 2011)

One on my wrist of a heart locket, my fiance has the same but a key, and a pink ribbon on my hip.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Curtysgirl (Nov 15, 2011)

I have a colour tinkerbell on my right shoulder  I love her, she is very cheeky, looking over her shoulder .. Xx


----------



## jazzmullen (Nov 15, 2011)

No Tattoos... Maybe only on the shoulder or ankle.


----------

